# tapering off prednisolone



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi there, me again!!! 

Just wanted to ask if its safe enough for me to stop taking prednisolone without much weaning off?

I was on 10 mg from start of october, dropped to 5mg in November, and dropped to 2.5 a few days ago.

Im being sick in the mornings and just cant face it, my clinic say its ok to stop totally, but have read that some people are ill if they dont totally taper off them.

Im 11 weeks pg.

Many thanks 

Shellyjxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Shelly 

Wow 11 weeks already!!! Hope all going well and you are excited about your next 12 week scan  

Just stop the prednisolone now as you have already tapered it from 10 to 5 to 2.5   The usual reducing regimes are in 10 or 5mg decrements depending what dose you started on. Sometimes people just stop from 5mg and don't bother with the 2.5. Your fine to come off them and bubs is fully developed now so only got the cooking/growing time left  

All the best
Maz x


----------



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Many thanks Maz,, anxious about next scan, as its been a while from the last one. Fingers crossed.

love Shellyjxxx


----------

